
Luxury Bomb Shelters - bb101
http://www.vice.com/read/this-guy-is-building-doomsday-shelters-for-billionaires-111
======
shalmanese
Once you've given these entrepreneurs their money, what incentive do they have
to actually let you in? If the shit hits the fan, you have nothing additional
you can offer them and the rule of law has already broken down. Seems like the
best course for them would be to shut the door behind them and lock you out.

------
dclowd9901
Can't blame people with means for planning for everything, but you have to
admit this reeks a bit of art imitating life, what with the Bioshock vibe of
these residences.

------
rwmj
Why is the location secret? Would the world's nuclear powers really waste an
extra warhead on destroying a bunch of spoiled psychopathic morons?

~~~
callesgg
assumingly so thay dont have to fend of other people that also want to live
when it comes down to it.

